# Halo Cat Food?



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

I was looking around on PETCO's website and found Halo dry cat food. Has anyone had luck with this? Do you think this would be a good base mixed with Blue Buffalo? Anyway, here's the site: http://www.petco.com/product/105025/Hal ... atFFB_Halo

Ingredients: Chicken, pea protein, whole dry eggs, oats, pearled barley, vegetable broth, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), pea flour, chicken liver, salmon, flaxseed, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea fiber, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries, green beans, carrots, cranberries, zucchini, alfalfa, inulin, calcium sulfate, potassium chloride, taurine, salt, folic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin, pantothenic acid, ascorbic acid, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin, lactobacillus acidophilus, bifidobacterium longum, enterococcus faecium, lactobacillus plantarum, calcium iodate, sodium selenite

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min.) 33.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 18.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 6.5%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Ash (max.) 6.5%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min.*) 3.1%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min.*) .50%, Taurine (min.) 0.1%, Lactobacillus Acidophilus (min.*) 120,000,000 CFU/lb, Bifidobacterium Longum (min.*) 120,000,000 CFU/lb, Lactobacillus Plantarum (min.*) 120,000,000 CFU/lb, Enterococcous Faecium (min.*) 120,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used it when I needed to add a higher fat food to my kibble mix. I have had mixed results. Poptart loved it, Cooper wouldn't touch it. The kibble is a nice small, flat, round kibble and is pretty easy to crunch. I will note that Cooper is extremely picky and doesn't like most foods, so I would take his opinion of its yumminess lightly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought it for Inky hoping he'd like it, but he wouldn't touch it. The pieces are a great size and the ingredients are good, so if yours will eat it, go for it.


----------

